# Do Pigeons Like Snow?



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi i was just wondering wether pigeons like snow because i dont let mine out on snowy days 
Heather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Heather, 

Pigeons do not either like snow or dislike it really. They are certainly capable of enduring the cold and snow however. Some birds, specifically ravens have been known to actually "play" in the snow, sliding down on their back on a decline or hill For those observing these actions, they can only be left to conclude that the birds are "enjoying" a playful romp in the snow


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well i let my pigeons in the snow all the time but when its realy deep i shovel it so they can walk clear and also i give them a big bucket of hot water to bath in on winter months they love it lol but my runts can get threw the snow no problem and keep warm since there soo chubby and fat but they look realy cute lol i even see some of my pigeons playing in the snow and rolling in it lol.

Im pretty shur all pigeons are ok in snow !! as long as they have threr full winter jacket one lol..


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I really have to get some pics of my wild feeder where the pijjies are happily pecking away at seeds in the snow. Cold does not seem to bother the birds until it gets really bitter and even then they seem to tough it out pretty good. I would be more worrried about the shock of releasing pigeons from a warm environment into a cold one. The other big risk is when it gets cold and snowy birds tend to congregate at feeders which makes them very susceptible to hawk attacks. The hawks are smart and target the feeders.

You might be very right to keep your birds in on snowy days for their own safety if they are not hawk-wise because releasing birds hungry, as is always advised, invites the situation where your birds will head straight for where the outdoor food is supplied by others on snowy days. 

Also, at these outdoor feeders, if there is an illness outbreak the whole group can go down and yours can come home with unexpected illness too. Winter is a tough time in so many ways. I hope this helps you make your decision.

Cameron


----------



## -Heather- (Feb 25, 2006)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks at least in i know now lol 
Heather


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I always see them picking at the snow/eating it in the fly pen. I never let them out in the snow (yet). Do pigeons play in the snow?


----------

